# Stock Market Simulation



## JoanDrake (Jun 23, 2008)

Are there any good games on the Stock Market? I want a game that very closely simulates the real market, preferably using real time actual data, and that concentrates mainly on day trading.

My objective is to make a virtual portfolio and track how I would do over a period of time, but without using real money. 

I also want one that's totally free and doesn't require I open an account, or even give my name really.

Thank you in advance for any kind information you might be able to give. It is appreciated.


----------



## Happy Joe (Jun 23, 2008)

Most on line trading sites have a paper trading section to let you try scenarios with real data but no money.
I might suggest becoming familiar with trend analysis, volatility and candlesticks first.

Enjoy!


----------



## illinois (Nov 24, 2008)

well i suggesto you 
fanta-trade.eu [it is an italian site i think]
it is a traders community based on a browser game... real stock, real prices... well i'm pretty enjoing it


----------

